# snake gun....



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

what do yall carry as a sanke gun and what kind of ammo do yall use? I have found "snake ammo" for revolvers but do they make any for semi that wont damage the barrel?:texasflag


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go get a cheap .410


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

An old beat up single shot .22 and rat shot.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

I use a 20 ga. With 7 1/2 dove loads.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ruger Blackhawk .45 LC single action 4.5" barrel. Half the holes filled with shot loads, the other 3 filled with 250grn LFN loads.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Judge 410 #9 shot*

I carry mine at about 8 feet deadly or 410 buckshot for a little farther away , work for me


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's not a "damage the barrel" issue, as much as it is a 
"won't cycle for ****" issue. They make .45ACP loads, you're just going to be really lucky if the gun will "run" with them. The revolvers don't have that issue, so they're the gun of choice.

Of course, you could just shoot better and use standard bullets...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Long handled round point shovel.


It will kill any snake that needs killing
It never runs out of ammo
Impossible to shoot your nutsac off


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Long handled round point shovel.
> 
> 
> It will kill any snake that needs killing
> ...


yep, that or a cotton hoe.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I use a gun with a very short barrel called "Snake Charmer" shoots 410 shells. Four shells are loading into the plastic barrel ready for instant use. Barrel is about 20" long. Ya aim it and its dead.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Kimber ultra carryII with any ammo in the mag. Works like champ.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

The JUDGE best way to go 45lc/410 great for ***** and buzz worms Beau


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

artys only said:


> I carry mine at about 8 feet deadly or 410 buckshot for a little farther away , work for me


I haven't been able to afford buy one of these yet,but think it should be the perfect hand gun for all snakes , both 2 legged or crawl on their belly type....at 7-8 ft ,any size shot should be about a solid chunk.....


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*shop your local Academy*

I bought their H&R Tamer (Snake Charmer copy)

It was around $149 and #9 .410 work great from the copperheads at my in-laws place. I tapped the stock and added a heavily padded sling for my wife and mother-in-law. They carry it after I killed three in a day with it.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/default.aspx?item=sb1-snk

click here for a picture and specs. They also are made in 20 ga....


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

shanesdad said:


> what do yall carry as a sanke gun and what kind of ammo do yall use? I have found "snake ammo" for revolvers but do they make any for semi that wont damage the barrel?:texasflag


I carry my 1911 with Speer/CCI bird shot loads. I can't remember the exact name of them. They will cycle the slide on my Sig 5" 1911 with ease & they throw a perfect pattern out to 15 yards. They are aluminum cased with the plastic shot capsule & a fiber disc crimped on the end.

I don't see how these loads could harm the barrel.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

the judge


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Snake Charmer X2. 

I could carve a lot of notches in mine, but I'm not a tinhorn.


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

Judge - 3 410's 4 shot followed by 2 Hornady 45 LC...just incase


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Judge


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Judge or for a more cost effective option a 22 mag with rat/snake shot in it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Any gun is a snake gun. I know some of them are good, but I HATE ALL OF THEM!!!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I usually have a ruger single six 22 stuffed in my front pocket when walking thru the woods at the ranch. Generally loaded with ratshot, and a few regular 22longs in my pocket. It has dispatched quite afew cotton mouths.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

i find the biggest stick closest to me and use that..works everytime and is free


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Aggie87 said:


> i find the biggest stick closest to me and use that..works everytime and is free


 x2 a flint rock the size of your fist works good two. Grab its tail and whip his head on the ground fast also works.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

mudcatz71 said:


> x2 a flint rock the size of your fist works good two. Grab its tail and whip his head on the ground fast also works.


^^ has bigger cohones than I do.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> ^^ has bigger cohones than I do.


 Haven't done it with a viper, don't think there is enough beer for that. Its fun with rat/chicken snakes tho.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Judge........


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

mudcatz71 said:


> x2 a flint rock the size of your fist works good two. Grab its tail and whip his head on the ground fast also works.


Hahahah ....

That's what I use for a snake gun as well. I tell my kids it's an ol' cowboy caliber. A 30-Rock


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Things I've used to kill rattlesnakes:
20 gauge single shot on a 5 fter my dad tripped over carrying decoys in front of me when I was 10 yrs old (I believe it cost one 20 gauge shell and dad a new pair of underwear)

Numerous ho-hum kills with 12 gauge shotgun dove/quail hunting (this does very well in vaporizing the dangerous end of a rattler)

My late grandfather tried to get me to shoot one with a 22 lr pistol (wheel gun), after I put 6 small .22 inch diameter holes in the dirt around its head, I retrieved aforementioned 12 gauge and made snake head vapor.

Killed one with an oyster shell and a flounder gig (gig to hold it down, shell to saw off head). Last time I ever went gigging without a knife.

270 (scoped) in the dark with the guy who was holding the light running away and holding the light over his shoulder.

Lastly, if one is floating in saltwater trying to board your lowsided Transport, you cannot kill it with the bait net, no matter how fast you beat the water to a froth. You just end up all wet and have a very ****** off snake beside your boat.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judge with first round .410 birdshot, followed by two bucks shots followed by two .45 LC. Killed a ratttle snake about two weeks ago with it. This is just my sidearm while working at the ranch.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

S&W Governor just because i want to mix in some .45acp.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57767_757751_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

You all actually carry a snake gun! That is hilarious!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes I do have a snake gun on my side at the lease and my wife is glad. She followed me out to 1 of our out buildings that I wanted to prop the door open. I opened the door and grabbed a car ramp to prop open that door and a rattler about 3 feet long slid out towards my wife. It passed just a few inches in front of her, headed under the building. I let the door go and got the "judge" loaded with 2 410's and 3 45 lcs.
One dead snake and one missing wife. She told me she was transported about 15 feet behind me. That snake didn't rattle at all, so ya'll be really carefull out there.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

"The Judge"


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

longhorns13 said:


> You all actually carry a snake gun! That is hilarious!


 Yep, snake gun, coyote gun, (two and four legged), cartel mule gun, lion gun, hog gun, chupacabra gun, etc. etc. etc., all wrapped up in one nifty belt-holstered package.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

longhorns13 said:


> You all actually carry a snake gun! That is hilarious!


Being sarcastic! I hunt in Del Rio!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

mudcatz71 said:


> x2 a flint rock the size of your fist works good two. Grab its tail and whip his head on the ground fast also works.


I don't think I am fast enough to grab his tail....but they are fast enough to grab me while I'm fooling around ....think I stick to shooting them,leave the "GRABBING" for someone else.....


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

longhorns13 said:


> Being sarcastic! I hunt in Del Rio!


We hunted for over 20 years in the Loma Alta ---Carta Valley area,and dispatched more than one rattle gotcha...They are there....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ruger Alaskan 44 mag*

Don't have to have it...just like it. I have it in a leather cross draw holster. It is so compact that even though heavy, it sort of disappears from your consciousness... walking riding sitting are all OK wearing it.

I load 3 rounds of snake shot and 3 rounds of 300 gr hog killer bullets.

For a pure snake gun, the little model 36 smith with snake loads would fit in your pocket.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

A good walking stick...made of ash, mesquite, or crape myrtle does the snake job well. I'm surprised no one mentioned sling shot...I still carry one.


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

12 ga. with #8 shot


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

longhorns13 said:


> You all actually carry a snake gun! That is hilarious!


Um has anyone tried just walking around? Just curious as I always went on rattler hunts as a kid and when you are looking for them they can be elusive and will normally try to flee.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Long handled round point shovel.
> 
> 
> It will kill any snake that needs killing
> ...


All useful points for a Zombie Apocalypse as well.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SSST said:


> An old beat up single shot .22 and rat shot.


This works amazingly well and is quiet as well. First snake I shot with rat shot didn't even flinch, thought I missed so I shot it again... **** thing was just completely lights out. I take off the head just to be sure they don't wake up. haha



AvianQuest said:


> Long handled round point shovel.
> 
> 
> It will kill any snake that needs killing
> ...


This is my preferred method as long as they're not huddled into a bush where I can't get them, except I use a flat nose shovel for more flat surface area.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you clean your revolver or pistol right the lead shot will not harm the barrel.

The CCI .45 ACP snake loads work very well in all of my 1911's; no problems with cycling the rounds.

TH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bunch of girls, runnin' around flappin' your arms and screamin' at snakes. Dumb.

Just walk around them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Bunch of girls, runnin' around flappin' your arms and screamin' at snakes. Dumb.
> 
> Just walk around them.


I prefer to walk OVER them and their headless bodies while they're still twitching. Rattlers that is, anything non-venomous gets a pass.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I mean, don't get me wrong ... if a snake won't rattle, or is missing it's buttons, or it's in my yard. DEAD. But ... they're an important part of the environment.

What's hilarious is that the morons that get bit, 9 times out of 10 are either trying to kill the snake or were otherwise handling it foolishly.

Seriously. How many people here have EVER had a close encounter with a rattlesnake in a bad way ... ? Maybe 1000 ... ? Out of tens of thousands, and of that "1000" was it really that close a call ... was it their fault ... did they get bit? Ya'll are just making excuses out of fear ladies. Wear boots, they're cheaper than guns. People hate snakes because they're scared of them. Period.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong ... if a snake won't rattle, or is missing it's buttons, or it's in my yard. DEAD. But ... they're an important part of the environment.
> 
> What's hilarious is that the morons that get bit, 9 times out of 10 are either trying to kill the snake or were otherwise handling it foolishly.
> 
> Seriously. How many people here have EVER had a close encounter with a rattlesnake in a bad way ... ? Maybe 1000 ... ? Out of tens of thousands, and of that "1000" was it really that close a call ... was it their fault ... did they get bit? Ya'll are just making excuses out of fear ladies. Wear boots, they're cheaper than guns. People hate snakes because they're scared of them. Period.


There are only two times I ever came close to being bitten, once when I was walking around camp and a rattler was in a hole where I was working, and the other time yes I was handling a half dead one that was not fully dead and he whipped back around at me. Actually there was a 3rd time I was stalking a deer and stepped right over one. Not many of these snakes rattle anymore. You're **** right I'm scared, scared for the kids and wives and dogs out there who might not be paying attention. *$&% the rattlesnakes, I could care less what people think and it's fun to make trinkets out of snake skin anyway, the snake's life means nothing. If we do manage to make a dent in the population their role will be filled by other non-venomous varieties anyway.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong ... if a snake won't rattle, or is missing it's buttons, or it's in my yard. DEAD. But ... they're an important part of the environment.
> 
> What's hilarious is that the morons that get bit, 9 times out of 10 are either trying to kill the snake or were otherwise handling it foolishly.
> 
> Seriously. How many people here have EVER had a close encounter with a rattlesnake in a bad way ... ? Maybe 1000 ... ? Out of tens of thousands, and of that "1000" was it really that close a call ... was it their fault ... did they get bit? Ya'll are just making excuses out of fear ladies. Wear boots, they're cheaper than guns. People hate snakes because they're scared of them. Period.


I was asking for my son (whos 5 and if he was one of the "1000" would most likely die due to his small body and how many Hours we would have to go to get him to an ER)and I when we are up at a lease....I am not going out on a snake round up and or going out to target snakes.....your comment is like the one that says you dont need guns to protect your home and your family just call the cops they will protect you bc you know 1000 times out of 10000 they will get there in under 30 min. anyhow this wasn't ment to be turned into a ******* match thread so could some one please lock it:work::headknock


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm seriously over-gunned...when walking out in the pasture, I have a walking stick, a sling-shot and .22 pistol. A sturdy stick, about 5' long and capable of crushing a snake head is your best friend when going through weeds and brush. I have at least a dozen walking sticks and I'm always looking for another one. My preference is ash(strong), crape myrtle(light) and then mesquite. Just cut the limbs off, de-bark and sand the rough spots, let it dry....then rub some Liquid Gold on. I have one in every vehicle.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Bond Arms shooting 3'' # 4s never misses


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Close calls with Snakes*

I will continue to kill all venomous snakes to protect my kids and family. This past year 2 adults were killed by snakes in the same county where my inlaws place is located.

One a 70 year old man was bitten while clearing some brush in his yard. He called 911 and when help arrived they found him dead next to a decapitated rattlesnake (6 feet long).

Another was killed (I believe female) while working in her front yard.

As a kid I had a rattlesnake crawl across my feet, while fishing a flood ditch and I jumped off the culvert as it fell to the ground below, off my feet. (I'd definitely call that a close call with a snake).

Surprised several snakes and myself walking through the woods fishing and exploring as a kid.

This is why I chose to purchase my snake gun for my wife and kids to protect themselves.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

bludaze said:


> Bond Arms shooting 3'' # 4s never misses


x 2 ,got one for Christmas this year and when you have it on your belt you barely know it is there until you need it.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shanesdad said:


> I was asking for my son ... whos 5 ... I am not going out on a snake round up ... your comment is like the one that says you dont need guns to protect your home and your family just call the cops ... so could some one please lock it:work::headknock


I'm sorry.

You're asking about weaponry for 5 year olds ... ? Sorry brother, but EDUCATING your son about snakes will save his life far quicker than buying him a pistol meant for a man. Unless your 5 year old son if far more advanced than the average 5 year old, he's not going to be able to handle a "snake gun" properly and more quickly than the snake when he steps over and behind a log instead of on top of it to see what's on the other side before crossing it when there's a diamondback sitting in it's shade.

I'm glad you're not one of the vastly ignorant going on snake round ups, but this has nothing to do with home invasion or not needing guns and everything to do with education and responsibility and no similarity to the cited thread.

Lock it ... ? This is probably the cleanest snake thread I've seen in 6 years. I'm not even insulting anyone. People take fact the wrong way - don't be one of them.

That being said, any of the smaller single action .410 throwing type rounds will be fine ... just make sure he knows what to do at 5, with a pistol wounded snake and can safely handle the gun alone. Wow.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

never meant it was for my son (i know that what i wrote but ...i should have proof read before posting which is a real bad habit i have) i meant it was for when he and I are out together.
the home invasion thing was for the reply hinting at you dont need a gun to protect you or your family ......whatever i'm to sick to think this hard lol :spineyes:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll choke that son of a gun with heel dust heck with a gun


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> You're asking about weaponry for 5 year olds ... ? Sorry brother, but EDUCATING your son about snakes will save his life far quicker than buying him a pistol meant for a man. Unless your 5 year old son if far more advanced than the average 5 year old, he's not going to be able to handle a "snake gun" properly and more quickly than the snake when he steps over and behind a log instead of on top of it to see what's on the other side before crossing it when there's a diamondback sitting in it's shade.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna make us go back and count out how many times you've typed "idiot" or "idiots" or "ignorant" in these posts?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Naw man. I've already done that ... ! Please note:

Idiot - 0 times
Idiots - 0 times
Ignorant - 1 time


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Bunch of *girls*, runnin' around flappin' your arms and screamin' at snakes. *Dumb*.
> 
> Just walk around them.





Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong ... if a snake won't rattle, or is missing it's buttons, or it's in my yard. DEAD. But ... they're an important part of the environment.
> 
> What's hilarious is that the *morons *that get bit, 9 times out of 10 are either trying to kill the snake or were otherwise handling it foolishly.
> 
> Seriously. How many people here have EVER had a close encounter with a rattlesnake in a bad way ... ? Maybe 1000 ... ? Out of tens of thousands, and of that "1000" was it really that close a call ... was it their fault ... did they get bit? Ya'll are just making excuses out of fear *ladies*. Wear boots, they're cheaper than guns. People hate snakes because they're *scared *of them. Period.





Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Naw man. I've already done that ... ! Please note:
> 
> Idiot - 0 times
> Idiots - 0 times
> Ignorant - 1 time


Touche` 
I stand corrected. :cheers:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, you didn't ask about those words ...


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Well, you didn't ask about those words ...


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

umm, yeah, hence the touche.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

judge


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

Taurus Judge...the ultimate "snake charmer"


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

well looks like this season i will have one of two guns i'm going to borrow from my dads collection till i can afford the judge. going to be a 357 or 38 with "snake shot"


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

H&r 410


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

here's mine From last Saturday


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

The Judge!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Taurus judge, works good on snakes AND thieves


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Rattlesnakes*

Here are a few pieces of information for you. My son is licensed in Texas to capture and transport all sorts of poisonous snakes. It's his hobby. So I get a lot of free information.

Road runners will peck the rattle off of a snake from time to time so not all rattlesnakes CAN rattle.

A snake bite can put you in the hospital to the tune of up to $100,000 depending on how many bottles of antivenom are used.

In Texas, unless you are threatened, it is not legal to kill a rattlesnake, if you get caught the fines can be pretty hefty.

The Snake Charmer short .410 single shot is made in Texas:texasflag and an easy gun for a child to learn with. It holds 4 additional rounds under the buttplate on the stock. It is not a shoulder stock type weapon. Just point and shoot. Sort of like a camera.

By the way my son is in the Lubbock area, so if you encounter those slithery little monsters you can call him under Strike Back Rattlesnake Removal. He will come and fetch it for you and let you know the cost before he leaves the house so no surprises. If you have a den or two he will let you know the cost on cleaning those out as well.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Huh?*



larrymac1 said:


> In Texas, unless you are threatened, it is not legal to kill a rattlesnake, if you get caught the fines can be pretty hefty.


Not saying you are wrong...if you are right, its news to me.

Snake Hunting Laws
Snakes are considered non-game wildlife in Texas, and are not protected by law. However, it is unlawful to capture any species of wildlife on public lands without a permit, or along roadways and road edges. In addition, protected species of wildlife may not be captured or possessed without a special permit from the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.

Read more: Snake Hunting in Texas | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_6696986_snake-hunting-texas.html#ixzz2PPCqB7p0


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

baytownboy said:


> I use a gun with a very short barrel called "Snake Charmer" shoots 410 shells. Four shells are loading into the plastic barrel ready for instant use. Barrel is about 20" long. Ya aim it and its dead.


It is a single shot with a place in the plastic "STOCK" to hold 4 extra shells..the original "Snake Charmer" was made by H.Koon in Dallas... Then there was the Snake Charmer 2,and then various manufacturers have made them...H& R and 2 or 3 from overseas..I've got an original and have owned 2-3 others...they do what they were designed for...I picked up a military shotgun holster to carry it in..


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a speckled king snake in my yard. I keeps the snake population down, last time I saw it was about 4ft long.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Are you gonna make us go back and count out how many times you've typed "idiot" or "idiots" or "ignorant" in these posts?


JJ, shut up already....how many snakes you kill at the house so far this year? :slimer:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

see post #8 for proper snake control.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

A good pair of snake boots is better than any gun. They don't all show themselves or announce their presence to your advantage.

Gun, shovel, stick, et al are not very effective for treating an envenomation. 

Good to ID the critter so you can get the appropriate vial of $10,000 anti-venmom though.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Not saying you are wrong...if you are right, its news to me.
> 
> Snake Hunting Laws
> Snakes are considered non-game wildlife in Texas, and are not protected by law. However, it is unlawful to capture any species of wildlife on public lands without a permit, or along roadways and road edges. In addition, protected species of wildlife may not be captured or possessed without a special permit from the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.
> ...


I have never heard anything about it being illegal to kill any pit viper. The only snake I know of that is protected is a Blue Indigo.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> In Texas, unless you are threatened, it is not legal to kill a rattlesnake, if you get caught the fines can be pretty hefty.


I don't believe that for a minute. I'd like to see someone enforce that.

They threaten me all the time, so I kill them. I've killed two this week, one 52" on my back patio and a 47" in my driveway.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> In Texas, unless you are threatened, it is not legal to kill a rattlesnake, if you get caught the fines can be pretty hefty.


Bull dookie.

Ever heard of the Rattlesnake Round up? Ever see a rattlesnake skin in a taxidermist's shop?

Where did you come up with that?

It IS against the law to kill a timber rattlesnake though; but not a diamond back.

TH


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is a list of threatened species in Texas which are protected. This is a link to TPW website.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwil...as_rare_species/listed_species/herptiles.phtm


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Bull dookie.
> 
> Ever heard of the Rattlesnake Round up? Ever see a rattlesnake skin in a taxidermist's shop?
> 
> ...


I just listen to half of conversations sometimes so that may be what I heard them talking about.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I don't fear rattlers at all, I detest them with a passion and will go Dirty Harry on them every chance I get.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I just listen to half of conversations sometimes


You too huh? 

TH


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm really surprised this thread has hung around for over a yr.
here, anyway.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> You too huh?
> 
> TH


According to my wife I can't hear thunder.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

The Judge! dispatches all kids of snakes, out doors and indoors.


----------



## aashford01 (Jan 23, 2013)

.22 mag


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

only snake gun I own is a Colt Python.


----------

